# Deadmau5



## Daisy La Liebre (May 25, 2011)

Everyone that's into Electronic Music should have heard or at least heard of Deadmau5 by now. He does some of the best Prog. House I've ever heard, and some chilled dubstep too. I'm on a Deadmau5athon right now <3

[video=youtube;YnwfTHpnGLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnwfTHpnGLY[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (May 25, 2011)

Quick question, because I don't listen to this very much, is it pronounced "dED- mOW - five" or is that 5 like a L33T "S" or something?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2011)

It's just "dead mouse"


Also, favourites here are the vocaled tracks Raise Your Weapon, Sofi Needs A Ladder and I Remember.
Favourite purely music track is Animal Rights.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 25, 2011)

Jared said:


> Everyone that's into Electronic Music should have heard or at least heard of Deadmau5 by now.


 
Nope.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Nope.


 
Get to work.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Nope.


 
Care to back that up?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2011)

Jared said:


> Care to back that up?


 
How can he back up a claim that he hasn't listened to deadmau5?

"What's your favourite part of Animal Rights"
"The part I haven't heard


----------



## anero (May 25, 2011)

his music is alright but the guy himself is a condom. 


â€œIt puts me to fucking sleep, to be quite honest; I donâ€™t really see the technical merit in playing two songs at the same speed together and it bores me to fucking tears and hopefully, with all due respect to the DJ type that will fucking go the way of the dinosaur, I'd like them to dis-a-fucking-pear! It's so middle man, theyâ€™re like fucking lawyers! You need them, but theyâ€™re fucking cunts. God bless them, theyâ€™re my number one customer right, so Iâ€™m not gonnago dis every fucking DJ. But to say you become this massive, "up on a podium" performer by playing other peoples productions, at the same speed as someone else's productions and fading between the two of them, I donâ€™t get it..."


- Deadmau5 failing to understand turntablism, after having his tunes used for DJ Hero


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2011)

DeadMau5 is pronounced like Ded Mow 5.
I like his music, makes excellent background music for nearly everything.


----------



## Punnchy (May 26, 2011)

They're pretty good, not my favorite for the scene, but still pretty good.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 26, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> DeadMau5 is pronounced like Ded Mow 5.


 
No, it isn't. It's just "dead mouse". I've watched his streams and he says it like that, and read articles that state "pronounced Dead mouse."


----------



## Larry (May 26, 2011)

Jared said:


> No, it isn't. It's just "dead mouse". I've watched his streams and he says it like that, and read articles that state "pronounced Dead mouse."



My friend Gabby likes to say "Ded Mow 5" because she likes it better and that it annoys me. But i have to give her props, since she recently made a life-like deadmau5 head.


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

[yt]v=Y-B_KECcXIA[/yt]

kick snare kick snare kick snare kick


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2011)

Jared said:


> No, it isn't. It's just "dead mouse". I've watched his streams and he says it like that, and read articles that state "pronounced Dead mouse."


Looks like i was wrong. I guess there was another guy who had similar name.


----------



## cad (May 27, 2011)

My opinion on him is mixed. While he has some good songs, he also have some awfully repetitive ones, too.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 27, 2011)

so.... boring... and.... bland....


----------



## Redregon (May 27, 2011)

maybe he's got some more stuff that's a bit more energetic and vibrant, but the example posted is just plain-ol boring.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2011)

Mostly I find everything by him that doesn't have vocals to be a bit boring. Raise Your Weapon is a really chilled out track for me. 

Here's Sofi Needs A Ladder. Has a bit more going on with it than a lot of other stuff.

[video=youtube;gDndZn0YPdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDndZn0YPdI[/video]

And when it comes to house, most of it is just plain repetitive, but that's because people who love it can't get enough of it. And obviously if you make it, you probably love it.

[video=youtube;S7RBNKFSH9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7RBNKFSH9I[/video]

You might think this one a bit repetitive too, but again, it's because people like this kind of thing a lot. I never really noticed how good this one is though until it was played really loud with some great speakers.


Needless to say, my favourite album of his is 4x4=12


----------



## mbwolverine (May 27, 2011)

He was spinning in an episode of CSI. Funny to see him in his head without them deciding he was a sexual pervert.


----------

